# Locksmith in Dubai?



## katiepotato (Apr 29, 2008)

Hi guys

Can anyone recommend an independent locksmith in Dubai? We're having a problem with the lock on our balcony door, Emrill have been out to look at it several times but as yet haven't done anything more than tell us it is broken. 

Any suggestions / recommendations gratefully received...

KP


----------

